# Crytek: Free2Play-Umstellung hauptverantwortlich für finanzielle Misere



## MaxFalkenstern (8. August 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Crytek: Free2Play-Umstellung hauptverantwortlich für finanzielle Misere* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Crytek: Free2Play-Umstellung hauptverantwortlich für finanzielle Misere


----------



## Peterparker87 (8. August 2014)

Ich persönlich würde auch nicht unbedingt Geld für ein Crytek F2P Titel ausgeben. Ich habe auch kaum einen "normalen" Titel von Crytek. Denn für mich ist das größte Problem Ihrer Spiele das ich sie spielerisch ehr Mau finde. Technisch bzw. optisch haben Sie wirklich meist gute Arbeit geleistet aber an Story, Dramaturgie und bei der Spielmechanik wurde ich selten überzeugt. Homefront: The Revolution könnte das erste Spiel werden was mich ansprechen könnte aber auch hier habe ich eine gewisse Skepsis.


----------



## CaptProton (8. August 2014)

Ich sage jetzt nicht "Hab ich ja gesagt" 
F2P ist wie die Pest für die Spiele Industrie (also für die, die Gamer nicht abzocken wollen).


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. August 2014)

"Wir wissen, dass Free2Play oder Spiele als Dienste - Online-Dienste im Allgemeinen - die Zukunft des Gamings werden. "

Sollte es wirklich mal so kommen, dann bin ich echt froh, dass ich mir über die Jahre und Jahrzehnte eine große Spielesammlung aufgebaut habe, weil ich das nicht mitmachen würde. Interessant finde ich ja auch, dass man das als Dienst bezeichnet. Ein Dienst ist etwas, was man freiwillig nutzen kann. Irgendeinen Online-Zwang oder ähnliches als Dienst zu bezeichnen, das ist schon blanker Hohn.

Und zum eigentlichen Thema: "Crytek-Spieler" wollen meist bombastische Spiele mit einer Grafik, die den PC zum Glühen bringt. Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass die interesse an Free-2-Play Spielen haben werden.
Da ist mir das wie bei Piranha Bytes doch lieber. Sie wissen, dass sie eine Nische bedienen, bedienen diese aber weiter und bleiben so auch unabhängig.  Crytek will unbedingt "hoch hinaus" und sich der Masse anpassen, unbedingt den Trends folgen, doch wenn dann die Spieler nicht mitmachen, dann sieht es böse für eine Firma aus. Das ist schon ein großes Risiko. Dann lieber wie bereits beschrieben, dann eine Nische bedienen und man weiß, dass man treue Leute hat, die die Spiele auch kaufen.


----------



## Kratos333 (8. August 2014)

hmm warum? Es gibt doch nur eine Spiel und zwar Warface. Warum sollte F2P also dafür verantwortlich sein? Das liegt eher an Crysis 3 weil das massiv geflopt ist. Habe es auch nie gekauft und auch nie gespielt weil ich schon Crysis 2 auf den Konsolen grottig fand.


----------



## eOP (8. August 2014)

Ja wunderbar. Er gesteht sich endlich selbst ein, dass die Umstellung auf F2P in die Pleite geführt hat


----------



## Blasterishere (8. August 2014)

"F2P war der Grund" und "Wir werden weiter F2P richtung gehen" ist schon ziemlich unsinnig.  Naja werden Sie ja sehen was sie davon haben. Und die Retail games von denen Leiden auch stark darunter, desswegen werden die auf Kurz oder Lang deswegen untergehen.


----------



## Odin333 (8. August 2014)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> Das liegt eher an Crysis 3 weil das massiv geflopt ist. Habe es auch nie gekauft und auch nie gespielt weil ich schon Crysis 2 auf den Konsolen grottig fand.


Ich fand C2 auch auf dem PC grottig und kam mir ordentlich verarscht vor - wohl auch wegen der pcgames 90er-Wertung.


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. August 2014)

> Wir wissen, dass  Free2Play oder Spiele als Dienste - Online-Dienste im Allgemeinen - die  Zukunft des Gamings werden. Das wissen wir seit einiger Zeit


Und woher? Sicher, die Tendenz ist, dass Free2Play attraktiver wird. Aber ob es die Zukunft des Gamings wird? Bezweifle ich. Für Firmen ist es wohl ohnehin attraktiver, ein Vollpreisspiel mit Mikrotransaktionen und DLCs voll zu pumpen. ^^


----------



## schneemaennle (8. August 2014)

Ich lach mich tot. Free2Play ist die Zukunft. Das hat Crytek groß rumposaunt. Was daraus geworden ist sieht man ja...


----------



## springenderBusch (8. August 2014)

Wen man die Jahresumsätze der 10 führenden Free 2 Play Spiele betrachtet (gabs hier mal auf PCGames), dann kann ich mir schon vorstellen daß das große Begehrlichkeiten weckt. Denn die bewegen sich doch teilweise in Höhen die normale Vollpreistitel nur sehr selten erreichen. Und die Umsätze sind nicht nur kurzfristig sondern über längere Zeiträume mit ein und dem selben Programm. Verstehen kann ich den Mann irgendwie schon.
Crytek hat es halt nur falsch angefangen.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (9. August 2014)

Free to Play Markt ist meiner Meinung nach gedeckt kann nur noch da rum gehen dem ein oder anderen Free to Play spiel Spieler abzujagen. Spiele selbst nur STO und Anno Online im moment. Früher auch World of Tanks und gelegentlich auch mal wieder. Und bald wohl mal wieder Star Wars Old Republic um einen endlich auf Level 55 zu haben. An Online Shootern wie BF3, BF4 oder Call of Duty und Konsorten habe ich mittlerweile kein Interesse mehr. Selbst Arma 3 spiele ich im Moment nur Singel Player und habe Online nur Interesse an Coop Mission gegen KI.


----------



## LOX-TT (9. August 2014)

Ich hab (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, wie z.B. War Thunder) absolut 0,0 Interesse an Free tp Play Krämpel. 
Wenn CryTek meint sie müssten das bringen, sollen sie, ich werds mir dann aber nicht antun.
Es ist mir auch schleierhaft wie man einerseits die Einsicht haben kann, dass das FtP-Konzept mit verantwortlich für die Probleme des Frankfurter Studios ist *und trotzdem* stur weiter an dem Konzept festhalten möchte, ja es gar als "die Zukunft" bezeichnenen kann. Aber die Yerlis haben eh recht oft seltsame Ansichten, warum also noch wundern. CryTek wird diese Dekade (also bis spätestens 2020) wohl nicht mehr überstehen, vermute ich fast


----------



## Batze (9. August 2014)

Da gibt es so einen tollen Spruch, der lautet "Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten".

Die Leisten von Crytek sind nun mal die wirklich gute Technik. 
Genau deshalb kauft man auch deren Spiele, um eben mal seinen Rechner zum Glühen zu bringen. 
Nur da sieht der Crytek Fan, wenn man es mal so sagen darf überhaupt einen kauf Grund.
Sollte Crytek es mal schaffen auch noch Inhaltlich mehr zu bieten, zumal Farcry1 und Crysis1 gute Titel waren, ja dann könnten sie auch bedenkenlos in die Zukunft schauen.

Wenn dann aber solche Sprüche kommen, f2p, da liegt die Zukunft. Dann auf wiedersehen Crytek, oder eher nimmer wiedersehen.
Top Engine in f2p Müll interessiert niemanden der auf Crytek steht.
Und alle anderen fassen es als das auf was f2p ist, nämlich abzocke. Basta. 
Jaja ich weiß selbst, es gibt da ein paar Titel die auch Fair sind, aber die kann man doch an einer Hand abzählen. 
Alles andere ist pure Abzocke, schnelles Geld mit wenig Aufwand machen. Genau das hat Crytek vor, da wollen sie hin.


----------



## Goldbaersche (9. August 2014)

Könnt ihr Experten, die nicht verstehen weshalb Crytek den F2P-Pfad beibehält, obwohl es sie doch in den Ruin treibt, den Text bitte nochmal genau lesen?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. August 2014)

Crytek und F2P, das sind Dinge die auch irgendwie auch gar nicht zusammenpassen. Crytek ist für High-End-Engine-Technik bekannt, alles was darunterliegt ist eine Verschwendung an Ressourcen und Talenten.


----------



## JamesTSchuerk (9. August 2014)

Bei Free-to-play gibt man Geld aus, wenn das Gameplay sehr viel Spaß macht, das Spiel FAIR ist und man es 100% spielen kann, ohne was zu löhnen. Planetside 2 oder War Thunder kommen mir dabei in den Sinn. War Face ist das nicht, 

Gameplay Beispiel hier (beware of irony): 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KWO4Qr0WT4


----------



## Bonkic (9. August 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Und zum eigentlichen Thema: "Crytek-Spieler" wollen meist bombastische Spiele mit einer Grafik, die den PC zum Glühen bringt. Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass die interesse an Free-2-Play Spielen haben werden.



hättest du vor 5 jahren gedacht, dass das mit abstand wichtigste und einträglichste spiel der ehemaligen half-life-macher ein f2p-moba ist?


----------



## Mav99 (9. August 2014)

Ich lehne "Free2Play" prinzipiell ab und werde insofern vermutlich nie wieder ein Crytek Spiel spielen... 

F2P bedeutet zwangsweise Always-Online, anders ist eine Monetarisierung nicht möglich. Ich habe nur sehr wenig Interesse an Multi-Player und überhaupt kein Interesse an Single-Player Spielen mit unnötigem Online-Zwang. Ich möchte in erster Linie gute offline Single-Player Spiele, die ich spielen kann wann und wo ich will. Für mich ist ein Spiel ähnlich einem Film oder Buch etwas mit dem ich entspannen kann, das mich unterhalten soll, ohne Termine, ständige Erreichbarkeit und Stress mit unangenehmen Personen. Davon habe ich Alltag schon genug. Ich rede gerne mit gleichgesinnten Freunden über Spiele, aber ich spiele lieber alleine. Das alleine reicht schon um F2P abzulehnen.

 Dazu kommt das Problem das viele F2P Spiele eher Pay2Win sind und dem Spieler in erster Linie möglichst viel Geld aus der Tasche ziehen wollen. Fairness gegenüber dem Spieler ist hier eher die Ausnahme als die Regel. 

Sollte Yerli mit seiner Einschätzung zur Zukunft der Spiele-Branche recht haben werde ich mir wohl eher ein neues Hobby suchen als das mitzumachen...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. August 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hättest du vor 5 jahren gedacht, dass das mit abstand wichtigste und einträglichste spiel der ehemaligen half-life-macher ein f2p-moba ist?


Nur: Meinst du dass Crytek im dem Geschäft bestehen kann, gegen Platzhirsche wie Valve und Co., die schon viele Jahre Erfahrung und Erfolg darin haben?
Seien wir doch mal ehrlich: Der MP-Part der *Crysis*-Spiele war für Fans der Serie gewiss nicht das Attraktivste an der Marke, daran würde auch die Umstellung in F2P nicht viel ändern. War der Misserfolg von *Warface* nicht Lektion genug?


----------



## simba572 (9. August 2014)

is doch käse. crytek hat einfach keine große fanbase und keine must have titel. 
ich kenne keinen, der sich für ein farcry oder crysis anstellt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. August 2014)

simba572 schrieb:


> is doch käse. crytek hat einfach keine große fanbase und keine must have titel.
> ich kenne keinen, der sich für ein farcry oder crysis anstellt


*Far Cry* ist sowieso nicht mehr Cryteks Baby, sonders Ubisofts, und die haben mit FC3 ja einen Megaerfolg gelandet.

Und auch wenn es wenig hilfreich ist: ICH würde mich jederzeit für eine neues* Crysis* anstellen. ^^


----------



## Bonkic (9. August 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Meinst du dass Crytek im dem Geschäft bestehen kann, gegen Platzhirsche wie Valve und Co., die schon viele Jahre Erfahrung und Erfolg darin haben?



weiß ich nicht. 
die zukunft wird es zeigen.


----------



## Svatlas (9. August 2014)

Hoffen wir es mal, das es jetzt klappt und wenn nicht muss halt mal der ein oder andere Ferrari verkauft werden  Es wäre schade um Crytek. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das der Grund ist oder war. Glaube kaum, das so ein erfolgreiches Unternehmen so schlecht kalkuliert. Was weiß ich schon


----------



## Mothman (9. August 2014)

Der Titel vom Artikel liest sich wieder so, als ob F2P das Problem war. War es ja aber nicht. Vielmehr war es die Planung/das Management von Crytek während der Umstellung. Bzw. der Zeitpunkt der Umstellung, wie der Artikel selbst dann ja auch offenbart.

Naja, F2P ist halt die moderne Hexe. Ist immer gut als Sündenbock und als Stimmungsmacher, einfach mal F2P-Spiele anzuprangern. Man sieht es ja hier: Ihr berichtet eigentlich nur über die Planungs-Probleme bei Crytek und daraus wird direkt wieder eine F2P-Diskussion gemacht. Durch eine simple, zweideutig zu interpretierende Artikelüberschrift.


----------



## Kwengie (9. August 2014)

Für mich ist es auch nicht nachvollziehbar, daß hochkarätige Titel als Free2Play angeboten werden.
Für das Volk ist das schön,aber die wenigsten kaufen dann für Echtgeld InGameItems.

Ich will lieber ein Spiel nach herkömmlichem Modell käuflich erwerben, am liebsten noch mit umfangreicheren AddOns als diese DLCs heute  und für gute Spiele zahlt man gerne, so meine Meinung.


----------



## Schalkmund (9. August 2014)

HUNT sieht ja mal ganz interessant aus, ich mag das Wildwest-Setting. Die die anderen F2P Spiele von Crytek haben mich bisher nicht wirklich interessiert.


----------



## Atuan (9. August 2014)

Mav99 schrieb:


> Ich habe nur sehr wenig Interesse an Multi-Player und überhaupt kein Interesse an Single-Player Spielen mit unnötigem Online-Zwang. Ich möchte in erster Linie gute offline Single-Player Spiele, die ich spielen kann wann und wo ich will. Für mich ist ein Spiel ähnlich einem Film oder Buch etwas mit dem ich entspannen kann, das mich unterhalten soll, ohne Termine, ständige Erreichbarkeit und Stress mit unangenehmen Personen. Davon habe ich Alltag schon genug. Ich rede gerne mit gleichgesinnten Freunden über Spiele, aber ich spiele lieber alleine. Das alleine reicht schon um F2P abzulehnen.


Kann ich so nur unterschreiben. Ich will spielen wann ich spielen will, ohne mich da mit irgendwem verabreden zu müssen. Ich will auch aufhören zu spielen, wann ich aufhören möchte, ohne irgendwem damit den Abend zu versauen. Ich hab auch keinen Bock auf dämliches Gebabbel übers Headset - erst recht nicht mit Leuten die ich nicht kenne. Ich will nicht wissen wer voll der Kackn00b ist und ich will auch nicht hören, wer was mit meiner Mutter gemacht hat. Multiplayer geht mir komplett am Hintern vorbei. Ich zocke sogar Borderlands und Dead Island im "Singleplayer". Und F2P is quasi "Multiplayer only"... Game over. Keine Chance.



Mav99 schrieb:


> Dazu kommt das Problem das viele F2P Spiele eher Pay2Win sind und dem Spieler in erster Linie möglichst viel Geld aus der Tasche ziehen wollen. Fairness gegenüber dem Spieler ist hier eher die Ausnahme als die Regel.


Pay2Win ist kacke, weil man entweder im Nachteil oder im Vorteil anderen Gegenüber ist. Da geht Spielbalance flöten, geht also gar nicht. Das man dem Spieler aber das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen will, kann ich sogar nachvollziehen. Die Produktion eines Spiels wird nicht billiger, nur weil der Endverbraucher keinen Vollpreis im Laden zahlen muss. Das F2P also spürbar Geld kostet, geht von meinem Standpunkt aus klar. Was mich daran viel eher stört: Bei einem Retail-Vollpreistitel habe ich das Spiel. Ich spiele heute noch regelmäßig Wing Commander IV, Final Fantasy VII und VIII, Master of Orion 2 und etliche andere Klassiker. Das soll mir mit Warface (oder irgendeinem anderen F2P-Titel) in 20 Jahren mal einer vormachen, wie gut man das noch spielen kann (ohne Server und Spieler). Man pumpt sein Geld also für ein kurzfristiges Vergnügen raus, welches beendet ist, sobald das Produkt "gestorben wird" (sprich: Der Anbieter ein Interesse daran hat, die Spieler zu einem anderen Spiel zu ziehen). Ist F2P die Zukunft (was meiner Meinung nach stimtt, aber gleichzeitig völlig falsch verstanden wird), sind die Klassiker von morgen Code-Abfall.



Mav99 schrieb:


> Sollte Yerli mit seiner Einschätzung zur Zukunft der Spiele-Branche recht haben werde ich mir wohl eher ein neues Hobby suchen als das mitzumachen...


Keine Sorge, wir brauchen kein neues Hobby. Wenn die großen Studios und Publisher sich auf den F2P-Markt verkrümeln, werden andere nachkommen, die die "Nische" klassischer Spiele einnehmen. Der hier erwähnte Publisher Koch Media/Deep Silver zum Beispiel, hat eine annehmbare Größe für hochwertige Projekte erreicht (da kam ja auch schon einiges). Bei Kickstarter kommen jetzt auch die ersten großen Titel raus. Divinity Original sin ist herausragend, Wasteland 2 macht einen guten Eindruck und Star Citizen (hat mit Squadron 42 ja auch einen Singleplayer) scheint sowieso nicht von dieser Welt. Und auch in der Indie-Szene tut sich was, da inzwischen die großen Engines für kleines Geld vermietet werden.

Ja, ich denke F2P ist "die Zukunft". Die Großen gehen dort hin, wo das Geld ist. Und das ist nun mal im F2P. Ist das schlecht? Nein, überhaupt nicht. Wir bekommen halt nicht mehr Teil 3852 einer Serie, sondern einen letzten Teil mit dem Namensanhang "Online", statt einer Nummer. Irgendwann geht schließlich alles mal dahin. Dafür kommen dann andere Publisher und Studios, die die Lücke ausfüllen wollen und mit Innovationen um den Kunden kämpfen müssen, anstatt mit unverschämt hohem Marketingbudget und nachbearbeiteten "Gameplay"-Szenen. Der klassische Markt wird sich verändern, aber im Kern wird bleiben, was letztendlich zählt: Gute Spiele. Es werden halt einfach vermehrt andere Namen auf der Packung Shop-Seite stehen. Das ist die Zukunft, denke ich.


----------



## Bullfrog (9. August 2014)

Free to play ist nun mal die Zukunft. Das predigt die Branche seit Jahren. Wird Zeit, das die ignoraten Gamer das endlich mal kapieren! Hier zählt nicht was die wollen, sondern es wird gegessen was auf den Tisch kommt verdammt!


----------



## Lightbringer667 (9. August 2014)

Ich lehne F2P Titel eigentlich nicht mal grundsätzlich ab. Es ist eine andere Vertriebsform, die ja ganz offensichtlich ihre Daseinsberechtigung hat (siehe Dota2 / League of Legends / Team Fortress 2 / World of Tanks). Ich habe aber ehrlich gesagt noch kein F2P Spiel gefunden, dass mir wirklich zusagt. Ich durchaus schon in einige Reingeschaut (1 oder 2 MMOs, den einen oder anderen Shooter) aber da war nie was dabei, was mich länger als 3-4 Stunden wirklich interessiert hat. Dann war der Effekt des neuen dann doch schnell wieder verfolgen und die offensichtlichen Schwachpunkte der Spiele wurden immer deutlicher. Das F2P Spiel, dass ich am längsten (immerhin 5-6 Stunden) gespielt habe war Tribes: Ascend - und auch das habe ich dann schnell wieder liegen gelassen. 

Der Fehler bei diesen Spielen ist meiner Meinung nach, dass die Vielfalt zu wünschen übrig lässt. Es gibt zig generische Shooter und MMOs die sich eigentlich nur wenig unterscheiden. Jetzt ist das bei Retailspielen nicht anders, aber F2P Spiele sind dann doch noch mal ne Spur gleicher. Oftmals merkt man den Spielen durchaus an, dass hier nicht so großer Aufwand betrieben wurde was das Design betrifft, das es ein Mäntelchen ist um Geld zu scheffeln. Es gibt Ausnahmen (siehe oben) die das etwas anders machen und damit sehr erfolgreich sind. Aber reizen tut es mich irgendwie dennoch nicht.


----------



## karsten2409 (9. August 2014)

Ich schreibe nur : HAHA , geschieht denen recht


----------



## Kwengie (9. August 2014)

Könnt Ihr Euch noch entsinnen, daß EA sagte, daß Freemium die Zukunft gehören wird und daß jeder Spieler bereit wäre, für einen Munitionswechsel in Battlefield zum Beispiel, Echtgeld zu investieren?


----------



## Schalkmund (9. August 2014)

Bullfrog schrieb:


> Hier zählt nicht was die wollen, sondern es wird gegessen was auf den Tisch kommt verdammt!


Die guten alten pysischen Retail Datenträger konnte man wenigstens noch essen ... auch wenn sie ein wenig synthetisch schmeckten. Aber wie soll das bei den ganzen neumodischen F2P-Spielen gehen, die es nur noch als Download gibt?


----------



## MichaelG (10. August 2014)

Irgendwie hab ich das gewußt. Schuster bleib bei Deinen Leisten. Crytek sollte sich lieber um einen Nachfolger für seine Crysis-Reihe bemühen. Die ist ja auch nicht für die Ewigkeit. Ebenso fällt ein Ersatz für das an Ubisoft verkaufte Farcry-Franchise.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (10. August 2014)

> [...] Die Geschäftsleitung hätte sämtliche Spiele dahingehend überprüft, ob sie in das neue Konzept passen. Dieses Vorhaben benötigte jedoch zusätzliche Ressourcen und führte schlussendlich dazu, dass die finanziellen Mittel bei Crytek zuneige gingen. [...]



Und das wusste man nicht vorher?
Tut mir leid, aber wenn Manager und Projektleiter, welche eben diese Fragen zu klären und entscheiden haben, nicht in der Lage sind diese Fragen zu einem finalen Zeitpunkt zu klären, haben diese absolut nichts in einem Unternehmen zu suchen in dem sie womöglich auch noch verantwortlich für mehrere dutzend Mitarbeiter sind.
Hier sind scheinbar in zu hohen Positionen zu lange Entscheidungen vor sich her getrieben worden um dann in einer Kurzschlusshandlung zu reagieren.


----------



## Mav99 (11. August 2014)

Atuan schrieb:


> Multiplayer geht mir komplett am Hintern vorbei. Ich zocke sogar Borderlands und Dead Island im "Singleplayer". Und F2P is quasi "Multiplayer only"... Game over. Keine Chance.


Geht mir genauso. Keiner meiner Freunde hatte Interesse an den beiden Spielen und ich habe überhaupt keine Lust mit Fremden zu spielen.



Atuan schrieb:


> Das man dem Spieler aber das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen will, kann ich sogar nachvollziehen. Die Produktion eines Spiels wird nicht billiger, nur weil der Endverbraucher keinen Vollpreis im Laden zahlen muss. Das F2P also spürbar Geld kostet, geht von meinem Standpunkt aus klar.


Bei den meisten F2P Spielen dürften die Kosten kaum auf einem ähnlichen Niveau liegen wie bei aufwändigen Retail-Spielen aber das sie Geld kosten ist klar und das die Entwickler von ihrer Arbeit leben wollen - und sollen - ist auch klar. Nur, bei F2P müssen in der Regel wenige Spieler für all diejenigen mitbezahlen die gar nichts zahlen. So versucht man zum einen mit mehr oder weniger fairen Barrieren im Spiel die Spieler zum Zahlen zu bewegen und versucht weiterhin mit immer neuen Kaufmöglichkeiten möglichst viel von denen zu bekommen die bereit sind zu zahlen. Letztendlich zahlt man dann für ein eigentlich "free" = kostenlos spielbares Spiel oft SEHR viel mehr als für ein Vollpreis-Spiel inkl. DLCs. Das meine ich mit "Geld aus der Tasche ziehen", das stört mich an dem Modell. 



Atuan schrieb:


> Was mich daran viel eher stört: Bei einem Retail-Vollpreistitel habe ich das Spiel. Ich spiele heute noch regelmäßig Wing Commander IV, Final Fantasy VII und VIII, Master of Orion 2 und etliche andere Klassiker. Das soll mir mit Warface (oder irgendeinem anderen F2P-Titel) in 20 Jahren mal einer vormachen, wie gut man das noch spielen kann (ohne Server und Spieler). Man pumpt sein Geld also für ein kurzfristiges Vergnügen raus, welches beendet ist, sobald das Produkt "gestorben wird" (sprich: Der Anbieter ein Interesse daran hat, die Spieler zu einem anderen Spiel zu ziehen). Ist F2P die Zukunft (was meiner Meinung nach stimtt, aber gleichzeitig völlig falsch verstanden wird), sind die Klassiker von morgen Code-Abfall.


Guter Punkt, wobei noch dazu kommt, das man oft nicht mal 20 Jahre warten muss. Erfüllt ein F2P Spiel nicht (mehr) die finanziellen Erwartungen des Entwicklers werden die Server ganz schnell abgeschaltet und alles investierte Geld ist weg. Wenn man Pech hat dauert das nicht mal ein Jahr. Natürlich könnte man das mit Kino- oder Konzertbesuchen vergleichen, wo man auch für zeitlich begrenzte Unterhaltung zahlt, aber dort weiß man das vorher, während das Vielen bei diesen Spielen wohl nicht so klar ist... 



Atuan schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, wir brauchen kein neues Hobby. Wenn die großen Studios und Publisher sich auf den F2P-Markt verkrümeln, werden andere nachkommen, die die "Nische" klassischer Spiele einnehmen. Der hier erwähnte Publisher Koch Media/Deep Silver zum Beispiel, hat eine annehmbare Größe für hochwertige Projekte erreicht (da kam ja auch schon einiges). Bei Kickstarter kommen jetzt auch die ersten großen Titel raus. Divinity Original sin ist herausragend, Wasteland 2 macht einen guten Eindruck und Star Citizen (hat mit Squadron 42 ja auch einen Singleplayer) scheint sowieso nicht von dieser Welt.


Star Citizen könnte tatsächlich interessant werden, wenn man den wirklich auch komplett offline spielen kann. Gleiches gilt übrigens für das neue Elite, aber ebenfalls nur, wenn man es wie versprochen offline spielen kann. Die anderen vorn Dir genannten Titel sind eher nichts für mich. Das einzige Kickstarter/Indie Spiel das ich im Moment auf dem Radar habe ist "Grim Dawn" von einigen ehemaligen Titan Quest Entwicklern. Die aktuelle Early Access Version macht schon verdammt viel Spaß. Offline wohlgemerkt. 

Mit den großen Publishern hast Du recht. Ich kann mich abgesehen von einigen Blizzard-Titeln nicht mal mehr daran erinnern wann ich das letzte mal ein Spiel von Activision gekauft habe. Und mein letzter EA-Titel war Mass Effect 2. Origin ist ein Grund dafür, aber es war auch kaum etwas dabei, was mich wirklich interessiert hätte. Dragon Age Inquisition könnte mich jetzt vielleicht doch noch dazu bringen die Origin Kröte zu schlucken... 
Koch Media/Deep Silver ist u.a. durch die Zukäufe aus der THQ-Insolvenz in der Tat interessant geworden. Ein anderer stark gewachsener Publisher ist Bethesda/ZeniMax. Die haben den Mut nach wie vor auch reine Single-Player Spiele auf den Markt zu bringen, scheinbar ohne die Entwickler zu aufgesetzten Multiplayer-Modi zu nötigen. Und das scheint sich entgegen den Aussagen anderer Publisher auch nach wie vor zu lohnen. In Kürze erscheint mit The Evil Within wieder ein reiner Single-Player Titel und ich hoffe Fallout 4 und Dishonored 2 lassen nicht mehr all zulange auf sich warten.  

Insofern mache ich mir auch noch nicht so viele Sorgen um unser Hobby aber der Multiplayer- und Online-Wahn vieler Entwickler und Publisher nervt schon...


----------

